
How to Generate (Almost) Anything - necrodome
https://medium.com/@howtogeneratealmostanything/how-to-generate-almost-anything-2161f29578b4
======
mrsunny
This is an awesome idea with inspiring projects. Pinar is showing both the
functional and artistic applications of machine learning, and is ironically
making it more human than robotic. I had a lot of fun to be part of the
projects, and will hopefully be more involved in the future.

